
WikiLeaks founder Julian Assange in hiding, avoiding Interpol warrant - iuguy
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/12/01/AR2010120106323.html?hpid=topnews&hpid=topnews
======
ascuttlefish
An Interpol red notice isn't a warrant:
<http://www.interpol.int/public/wanted/default.asp>

